# Kadee couplers on Bachmann Spectrm Cars



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

I intend to change the couplers of my 1:20.3 Bachmann Spectrum cars to Kadee. As I have one modified Accucraft coupler (slotted for transition to link nd pin) they should be compatible with those. The Kadee conversion table does not explicitely mention the Spectrum series. What would be the right choice? BTW, the link and pin transition is used to run my SPC #3 from Accucraft in reverse as practised in commuter service around the San Francisco bay.
Regards


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

The KD 830 is a direct fit to the Bachmann Spectrum cars.
No drilling required.
However, I'm not sure if you want link n pin or a knuckle.

The 830 is a knuckle.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! I was not sure about the #830. Yes, I want knuckles for the rest of the train, the transition link & pin to knuckle is done logger's style with the slotted Accucraft knuckle.











Regards


----------

